# Newbie trying to learn a little.



## pipegarcia (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello! I'm trying to get a hold of all the info in this forum. I'm seriously considering built a HT in one on my home room. The dimension is as follow:
W11,4'
L13,4'
H9,0' 
In one lateral of the room are 3 crystal-aluminum window and in the rear of the room are another window. At the other lateral wall, I have a crystal corridor door. I know this is a mess in term of proper acoustic treatment.

My main concern are if this room I can achieve optimal or near optimal acoustic performance and how is the best way to cover the windows and the lateral crystal door. I truly hope that I can work something with this room. Also tomorrow I would take some picture of the room to produce some perspective of what are I talking about.

Thanks for reading. Any suggestion are welcome,


Cheers!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get the pictures taken yet? You can host them here in our gallery. :T


----------



## pipegarcia (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are the photo of the room. Notice the 3 windows and the crystal sliding door. I'm planing to cover the windows with a black out and then a curtain. The crystal sliding door with some kind of a covered sliding door or another curtain.


----------



## pipegarcia (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to include the photo of the crystal sliding door.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You will need more than just blackout cloth and curtains on those windows and door..They need to be covered with 2" thick acoustic insulation to control the reverberations in that room..What is known as a window plug, inserted into the window frames..

It is obviously a very lively room (acoustically speaking) and will need considerable treatment to get anywhere near an optimal acoustic environment..

If that is a hard ceramic tile on the floor, you will need at least a thick throw rug over it, otherwise you will have all sorts of reflections coming off that surface..


----------



## pipegarcia (Nov 15, 2011)

What is a window plug? Where I can find example of it?. 

I'm planning to put a thick rug in the floor. Also the glass door, what do you suggest? I'm thinking of change the glass door but I need to cover this area( it's a closet with many thing in it). 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## pipegarcia (Nov 15, 2011)

When google it the window plug I find this:

http://www.soundaway.com/window_plug_s/56.htm

Its pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I made mine a bit different than that..
I made a timber frame that fits inside the window frame, with a flange that extends over the window frame..
That way, no light can possibly enter the room..

Here are some shots of what I made..

The basic timber frame with perimeter flange..










The frame fitted to the window..










The frame was then filled with insulation and covered with black suede..
That is not the cloth in the photo, it's the facing on the insulation material..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Simon (raZorTT) has an excellent example of a window plug in his build thread here:

Window Plug 

If you want some ideas, I highly suggest reading his thread - it's a great build reference IMO.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

pipegarcia said:


> Also the glass door, what do you suggest? I'm thinking of change the glass door but I need to cover this area( it's a closet with many thing in it).


That would be a good idea to replace the glass door...A solid timber door would be suitable..


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think our old house had sliding doors like that in one room, and if I remember correctly they were just made of basic thin (cheap) pressboard. One side had a mirror attached, and one side was covered with cork for a bulletin board. You could probably just (carefully!) remove the mirrors and cover the mess that you'll have with some 1/8" MDF or something and it will be easy to paint to match.


----------

